# The Lounge > The Rovers Return >  Why I sacked my Secretary

## Timo

Last week was my birthday and I didn't feel very well 
waking up on that morning.

I went downstairs for breakfast hoping my wife would be pleasant and say,
"Happy Birthday!", 
and possibly have a small present for me.

As it turned out, she barely said good morning, 
let alone " Happy Birthday."

I thought... 
Well, that's marriage for you, but the kids.... 
They will remember.

My kids came bounding down stairs to breakfast 
and didn't say a word. 
So when I left for the office, I felt pretty low 
and somewhat despondent.


As I walked into my office, my secretary Jane said, 
"Good Morning Boss,
and by the way Happy Birthday ! " 
It felt a little better 
that at least someone had remembered.


I worked until one o'clock ,when Jane knocked on my door 
and said, "You know, It's such a beautiful day outside, 
and it is your Birthday, 
what do you say we go out to lunch, just you and me." 
I said, "Thanks, Jane, that's the greatest thing I've heard all day. 
Let's go !"

We went to lunch. 
But we didn't go where we normally would go. 
She chose instead  a quiet bistro with a private table. 
We had two martinis each and I enjoyed the meal tremendously. 

On the way back to the office, 
Jane said, "You know, It's such a beautiful day...
We don't need to go straight back to the office, Do We ?"

I responded, "I guess not. What do you have in mind ?" 
She said, "Let's drop by my apartment, it's just around the corner."

After arriving at her apartment, Jane turned to me and said, 
" Boss, if you don't mind, I'm going to step into the bedroom 
for just a moment. I'll be right back." 


"Ok."  I nervously replied.

She went into the bedroom and, after a couple of minutes, 
she came out carrying a huge birthday cake ... 
Followed by my wife, my kids, and dozens of my friends 
and co-workers, all singing "Happy Birthday".


And I just sat there...

On the couch...   





Naked.

----------


## Anne

Ha ha ..... brilliant  :Smile:

----------


## plankton

like it  :pmsl:

----------


## weekerrie

rof :pmsl:  very good

----------

